# Oooh Shiny! ~ Hello from Mediterranean! :)



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm new here (obviously, since I'm posting here) and I found out about Spektra today (that is, yesterday, it's past midnight here) and I HAD TO register right away! I saw a link to this site in Eyeshadowsluts Livejournal community's memories (useful stuff/links/posts they put in 'memories' so you can have them on one place.)

So, I'm 21 yr old, from Croatia (need a map? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Europe, student, in  loooove with colors and shiny stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always like learning new things. 

I'm fair tanned, blue/green/grey eyes and blond hair (natural, thankyouverymuch) (if anyone knows tutorials for that combo, throw them this way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I love tutorials and all other useful posts from Spektra's members!

Heh, I noticed MAC is all around (it's not so popular over here). I hope I'll get my hands on it and try it out one day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope soon I'll post my pics here and maybe even put something useful for others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, enough talking, I got carried away, you probably didn't need to know all that, heh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers to all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









BTW, you have awesome collection of smilies!! I had to stop myself from using them all!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2007)

hi there!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_hi there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, is little 'problem' solved? About accounts?


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2007)

^ yup! you're good to go


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2007)

Drago mi je!  Ja sam Jen.  Govorim malo, ucim hrvatski.  

Do videnhja!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Drago mi je!  Ja sam Jen.  Govorim malo, ucim hrvatski.  

Do videnhja! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh pozdrav! Nice! Are you Croatian origin or...?


----------



## fingie (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome!  I love the smileys too


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks! Oh, smilies are


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Oh pozdrav! Nice! Are you Croatian origin or...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
No, just an interest of mine.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 18, 2007)

Pozdrav! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ja sam inace iz Srbije, drago mi je da vidim komsinicu


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_No, just an interest of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Krasno!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Keep it up! I'm amazed someone chose to study language from a culture so far from theirs, not from the same group (anglo, franchophone...), plus, Croatian is not easy. Most of the people in USA never heard of my country, lol. How did you get interested in it? 
If you need any help feel free to ask!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Pozdrav! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ja sam inace iz Srbije, drago mi je da vidim komsinicu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jao, neznam kako nisam vidila ovaj comment?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Od onih pustih notifications...uff, subscribe-a me na svaki koji nešto postam, pa sam ih počela malo prebzo brisati i biće propustila ovaj...
Drago mi je da nas ima više iz naše regije! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ima li još tko znaš li?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

I meni je drago! 
Ne, nisam primetila nikog drugog... mozda ih i ima, ali se malo kriju...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Verujem da ce se naci neko, bilo bi mi drago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sta ima u Hrvatskoj?


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_





 I meni je drago! 
Ne, nisam primetila nikog drugog... mozda ih i ima, ali se malo kriju...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Verujem da ce se naci neko, bilo bi mi drago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sta ima u Hrvatskoj?_

 
Iako bude malo poseban osjećaj kada si unikat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i ja bi da nas ima više...kako si ti došla na Specktru? Ja sam inače internet manijak pa imam account svugdje, tako imam i livejournal i tamo sam doznala za specktru...

Šta ima u Hr? Osim prošlih izbora i kićenja ulica? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ma evo meni hladno za popizdit, haha, tko bi rekao da je Mediteran...
JOJ da, ja zaboravila: zamisli, ja putujem za Beograd u nedjelju navečer! Baka mi tamo živi, nisam je dugo vidila. Prvo idem za Zagreb i onda put Bg-a...

Upravo sam gledala tvoje FOTD, da vidim jesam li ih prije vidila - jesam! Pa se sjećam da sam pomislila kako lijepe oči ima ženska!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

Hehehe hvala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da, interesantno je biti jedinstven ali je jos lepse biti u drustvu ehhee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm... ja sam trazila nesto za sminku i MAC pa naisla na ovo... i onda malo po malo- "navukla" se hehe...

Jaoo pa lepo se provedi u Zagrebu i Beogradu.. i ja bi u te krajeve! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zivim u USA, nisam tamo odavno bila...

Kada ces ti postovati neke fotkice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha obozavam ovaj smajli...

E, ja sam Brankica.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Hehehe hvala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da, interesantno je biti jedinstven ali je jos lepse biti u drustvu ehhee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm... ja sam trazila nesto za sminku i MAC pa naisla na ovo... i onda malo po malo- "navukla" se hehe...

Jaoo pa lepo se provedi u Zagrebu i Beogradu.. i ja bi u te krajeve! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zivim u USA, nisam tamo odavno bila...

Kada ces ti postovati neke fotkice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha obozavam ovaj smajli...

E, ja sam Brankica. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehehe, da, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ajoooj, ti si u USA, ja već mislila imat ću vezu iz Srbije da mi šalje MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jer sam vidila da ga koristiš pa mislila da ga imate, haha, mi ga još ovdje nemamo, ali dolazi za mjesec-dva, pa da probam i to čudo.) 
Šta radiš u USA? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A jaaaaa... ću postati kada mi prođe herpes na usni, hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ja volim taj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smajli, imam ga na MSN-u ali pod 'koky' kao 'cocky', haha. Famozan je, totalni innuendo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Drago mi je, ja sam Tamara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i ovog volim!!)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

Eeheheh awww... jadnicak, razbolela si se? Mrzim kad mi izadje groznica, onda je bolna a da ne spominjemo gadna... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC je dobar, nije savrsen (ume se malo preterati kad volis nesto), treba skontati sta odgovara za tebe, i koristiti pravu podlogu na ocima, jer senka (npr) sama od sebe ne opstane mnogo dugo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ja ovde zivim, studiram i pomalo radim.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cime se ti bavis?

Drago mi je Tamara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, zamisli da imam srecniji izraz na licu.

Koju ti sminku najcesce koristis?


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Eeheheh awww... jadnicak, razbolela si se? Mrzim kad mi izadje groznica, onda je bolna a da ne spominjemo gadna... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC je dobar, nije savrsen (ume se malo preterati kad volis nesto), treba skontati sta odgovara za tebe, i koristiti pravu podlogu na ocima, jer senka (npr) sama od sebe ne opstane mnogo dugo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ja ovde zivim, studiram i pomalo radim.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cime se ti bavis?

Drago mi je Tamara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok, zamisli da imam srecniji izraz na licu.

Koju ti sminku najcesce koristis?_

 
Ma nisam toliko bolesna koliko stres - nevjerovatno: uvijek prije putovanja mi izađe! Kad sam prošli put išla kod bake imala sam 2! Jednu na donjoj drugu na gornjoj!! grrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sad sam još imala sreću jer sam počela stavljati onu kremu na vrijeme, čim sam osjetila da bubri usna. Tako da mi sad već prolazi, a izašla je prije 3 dana. Ovo je rekord, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ma sva ta fama oko MAC-a, pitam se kakav mora biti kad ima fan clubove naokolo...vidila sam cijene, nije baš jeftin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Još kad vidim kolike kolekcije neki imaju...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naravno, da moraš izabrati svoje boje, i od lošijeg sjenila će ti oči izgledati bolje ako imaš pravu boju. Šta ti vrijedi skupa marka kad neznaš nositi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  ok, zamisli da imam srecniji izraz na licu.  
 





 E jesi me nasmijala sada...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja najčešće koristim Avon (susjeda mi prodaje pa mi je praktično a i povoljno), onda obožavam Bourjois i ArtDeco!!!! Imaju super stvari! Onda, Deborah, i sad sam počela Wet 'n' Wild i Essence, došli su u ovu jednu parfumeriju koja mi je blizu. Super su mi i sjenila or Arcancila...šta još...hmmmm, Pupa maskaru! Super je! I ovu jednu mladenačku liniju Manhattan. 
Ajme baš sam kupila jučer eyeshadow base od ArtDeco-a! Tako da sad ima da stoji! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Njihova sjenila su isto super!

Ja sam studentica, tako da me faks skroz okupira...Voljela bih raditi nešto kreativno i putovati!! Živjeti! A nekako se osjećam umrtvljeno


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

Oo da.. niije mnogo jeftin, ali opet i od njega ima skuplje... brr.. nisam jos dovoljno bogata za sve to hahaa.. a ni za velike kolekcije... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ali malo po malo, nakupi se... 
Stres, stres.. to i meni.. i jos malo neka gripa- fijuu.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i ja sam koristila neku kremicu (mala a skupa) reko- ovo bolje nek' pomaze za ove pare!! hehehe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da,da.. i to si u pravu (Sto se boja tice) mada sam mislila na to da bez base, (bar na meni) sama senka ne traje dugo.. tako da.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cula sam za ArtDeco base ovde na sajtu, kazu da je dobra (ali nema da se kupi ovde) ... a W'n'W ima i ovde, jeftino je.. ne znam kako je tamo? Ne dozvoli da te oderu ehehe radije cu ti ja poslati 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS. Sta studiras?


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Eh prestat ću quotati  - to mi je navika sa drugih foruma, ako je topic dosta aktivan da se zna na koji odgovaraš ali na ovom nije gužva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Samo zauzimam mjesta, haha

Ovako, sam se uvijek volila igrati sa bojama i šminkati, samo što nisam bila skroz upućena u ispravne načine i trikove. Držala sam se jakih mono sjenila i olovki i maskare (maskara stvarno može instantno uljepšati oči!)  i uvijek sam se pitala kako sve te žene rade one lijepe boje itd. Tako da sam tek nedavno zapravo vidjela što je sve potrebno za dobar izgled. Ma koje četkice, base..haha, nisam ja to ništa koristila. još kad sam ovdje vidila šta sve upotrijebe za neki 'jednostavan' izgled. Pa sam odlučila malo investirati i pokušati sama. Prva stvar koju sam uzela je taj ArtDeco base jer vidim da svi kažu da je base esencijalan, pa ajde probajmo. I kako sam ja inače volila ArtDeco, posebno sjenila, i još sam ovdje vidjela dobre recenzije za njega, kupila sam ga. (Još nisam probala, haha. Sada koristim novu olovku od Bourjouis koju sam kupila nedavno. Boja je FENOMENALNA!)

Idi na web stranicu od artdecoa - Artdeco Com. Ako ti šta treba ja ću ti poslati, jer neznam koliko im je dostava...od MAC-a je skupa pa se ne usuđujem naručivati, a kamoli ebay koji ima opaku proviziju...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W 'n' W je relativno jeftin - recimo glitter je 17 kn to je 2ipo eura/3 dolara. Sjajilo oko 3 eura i tako. Nije skupo ali nemaju baš široku kolekciju i rijetko dobivaju nove zalihe. Čekala sam 2 mjeseca da dobiju novu pošiljku glittera...



Jel ti pomogla ta ekpensiv kremica? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studiram sociologiju.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 20, 2007)

Joj cuti, tako i ja isto... Pre bi mi olovka i maskara bilo sve... a onda sam videla sta sve treba, bas kao i ti.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Polako, i ja sam pocetnik.. ali nije to nauka neka, iako ume biti zeznuto ehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Samo polako, naucicemo ehehe...

Koju si boju olovke uzela? Ja posebno volim plave, zelenkaste (iako imam zelene oci) i to.. ne znam zasto ehhe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U pravu si za maskaru, ja sam mascara-freak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ne znam ni sama koliko ih imam i koliko sam ih probala... Spominjala si Pupa maskaru, nikad nisam ni cula za tu marku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eee pa jeste, mada sam davno imala groznicu.. ali je uspela oterati je za krace vreme eehhee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ja studiram psihologiju.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E bas smo se lepo raspricale...


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Jao meni je blokao kompjuter pa sam ga morala restartati i skenirati i tako dalje, pa tek sad odgovaram...

Hehe, sakupit ćemo mi svoju kolekciju, malo pomalo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A nemožeš sjenčati i miješati boje ako nemaš više sjenila, i to kvalitetnih, tako da ti opet treba ako želiš raznolikost. A onda i četkice...uf.

Baš sam gledala ovu četku od ArtDecoa. Baš me zanima koliko dođe...





Evo ti link za Pupu: Pupa :: Make-Up Moja najdraža maskara je Intensifier. Dođe oko 11-12 eura. Isplati se!






Olovka je pink-ljubičasta, duochrome. Presijava se pod različlitom svjetlošću, FENOMENALNA za zelene oči! Ja imam sivo-plavo-zelene pa mi stoji raspon od žutih, smeđih, crvenih, narančastih i ljubičastih boja.

Ja bi taaaako htjela nositi zelena i plava sjenila, ona lijepa tirkizna i azurna ali kada stavim zeleno sjenilo izgledam bolesno i ubije moju boju očiju, a kad stavim plavo izgledam kao da imam šljivu na oku. Ko da sam dobila šakom...haha
Možda jednostavno krivu nijansu odabirem...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evo ti još neke meni drage marke
Deborah: Home
Bourjois Paris Cosmetics

Eto nas dvije društvenjakinje, ti liječi pojednice a ja ću društvo, hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mi ćemo bome popunit ovaj thread...mislim se hoćemo li preć na PM...jer ostali nas ništa ne razumiju...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_






_

 

Thank youuuu!!! LOL, at the pompoms!! so cute


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

I will try and decipher the messages...Lol!
Welcome to specktra!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Oct 9, 2008)

lol where did you dig out this thread from!? thanks!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------

